# Windows 8 on my Galaxy Nexus?



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok sorry guys if this has been asked a million times but I have been digging for hours and can not find a reliable source of information.

Is it possible to load Windows 8 on my Galaxy Nexus, would have to be a dual boot of course.

Any information would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Well this should be fun. Subscribed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Android.Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

akellar said:


> Well this should be fun. Subscribed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol +1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Imma throw up


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Not legally, really. Download a windows.IMG and rezip it into a recovery.zip.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Take your Windows 8 iso, a usb drive, and make a bootable usb drive using Microsoft's tool here: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool

Get an OTG cable, plug it into the phone, and plug in the usb drive. Run the setup file.

Should take about a half hour or so. Not bad.

Enjoy!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

no (I also think he's serious







)


----------

